# My 870 Marine Magnum



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is my 870 Marine magnum...

ATI scorpion adjustabe stock and forend
Barska Electro sight

Plan to add a tactical light soon, still looking for the right one....


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd love to find a nickel finished barrel with screw in chokes or fully rifled... remington doesn't make one... anybody know of a manufacturer that does???


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks awesome. I got an 870 a month ago and am looking for a light to. Let us know what ya get.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking weapon.....Why nickel ?


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Nice looking weapon.....Why nickel ?


Why did i buy a nickel gun or why a nickel replacement barrel? The gun is several years old, before the TAC and parkerized finishes were available to me anyway... I think a nickel barrel would look better on it than a blued one personally... I don't think i'll find what i'm looking for in a nickel finish so it may have to be a blued or black barrel....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool looking rig. Never seen one in nickel before.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice looking weapon.....Why nickel ?


DOH !

Sorry I was being a tard !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

So this may be a dumb question but,.. is it possible to machine a non screw in choke barrel to accept screw in chokes? my 870 is cylinder choke which is fine for slugs and buckshot but i would really like to be able to tighten things up at longer ranges... and i can't find a nickel barrel with screw in chokes anywhere....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great looking scatter gun Patty............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Patty said:


> So this may be a dumb question but,.. is it possible to machine a non screw in choke barrel to accept screw in chokes? my 870 is cylinder choke which is fine for slugs and buckshot but i would really like to be able to tighten things up at longer ranges... and i can't find a nickel barrel with screw in chokes anywhere....


Talk to a qualified gunsmith, some barrels have enough metal to accept them and some do not.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments! First gun i own that I have tweaked... So far I'm happy with the results!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

very nice lookin


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

I just heard back from Remington, they recommended sending it to Brileys to have the barrel machined... not sure the rules regarding shipping barrels to the U.S.A. but i may just have to find out...


----------

